# Operating Systems >  What is the Utility used

## Bessie

Does the utility Lisa remove a users directory?  If not what is the utility that I can use to achieve this purpose.

----------


## Robert

Lisa is a graphical interface program in OpenLinux system and is used to handle many administrative tasks and is also used to install or remove software.

----------

